# Heartnut / Japanese Walnut



## DavidDobbs (May 28, 2015)

Didn't know where to ask this for sure. If it in in the wrong place please move it.
But here we go. 
The guy that I got the Chestnut from wants some more cut plus has some Heartnut / Japanese Walnut trees cut also.
Best I have found reading they are somewhat like a Butternut?
Has anyone ever worked any?
Just haven't seen anything made from Heartnut.
Any help is welcome
Thanks
Dave


----------



## Kevin (May 28, 2015)

How about Characteristics of Wood? Don't feel bad I often have trouble figuring out where to post and I designed the place for the most part.

Can't help you on the heartnut/Jap Walnut never had any of either one. You should probably ask in the General Woodworking discussion also.


----------



## DavidDobbs (May 28, 2015)

Thanks @Kevin I didn't scroll that far down.....lol 
I may cut a couple just to see what they look like. There is 50-60 trees some have grown and are shading others. Plus he has a real nice 20"+ cherry he wants gone also. They are a couple miles across the field so they are close. 
If they turn out not to be much always can make heat......

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## phinds (May 28, 2015)

I'm with Kevin ... never heard of them. Post some pics after you get them cut and milled.


----------



## DavidDobbs (May 28, 2015)

Here is a nut hull which I would guess helped with its nickname.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 28, 2015)

Uhm.....where?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 7, 2015)

Dave, Thought I had replied to this. For the most part, no-one can tell "Heartnut" wood from American Butternut. They have the same number of chromosomes and crossbreed very readily on their own. I have some I was planning on sharing with Paul, but since it is the hybrid it was declined as site worthy. Heartnut is a variety of Japanese walnut with the heart shape you showed. The common form Japanese walnut looks more like our Butternut without the rough hull. I could go one, but tell you, get the wood, it is worth it. Also great for rough carving.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

